# old pet names....



## Debi (Aug 1, 2004)

i thought it would be fun to list all our old and new pet names for ideas for other ppl who r looking for Ideas....I have had alot of pets since we use to rescue from the pound and then give them new homes but here r all the names of my pets cats and dogs...

Midnight (cat)
Powder (cat)
Spot (cat)
Spice (sheltie)
Bandit (Blue Heeler)
Wilbur (shar pei mix)
Kiesha (lab Huskey Mix)
Chin Chin (shuh tzu)my mom still owns
Socks (german shep mix)
Patches (japenese chin)
Coal (cat)
Buttons (ferrett)
Flopsy (rabbit)
Gizmo (guinie pig)
Neeko (dobi Mix)
Shimera (cat)
Napolion (shar pei mix)
Riply(mix)
Nissie(westhighland terrior)
Pika (cat)
Chu (cat)
Bo (yorkie)
Arrow (cat)
Loudmouth (cat)
Secret (cat)
Kelly (cat)
Midnight Junior...(cat we have now)
Mia (chihuahua we have now)


----------



## JeepGirlTX (Jul 26, 2004)

Past:
Penny (mutt)
Terry (mutt)
Tiger (cat)
Cocoa (cat)
Licorice, aka Licky (black dachsund -- get it?)
Tempest (cat)
Tattoo (cat)
Jose and Cuerva (cats)
Steve and Ray (cats)
Cadbury (rabbit)
Cookie (Guinea Pig)
Ms. Piggy (Guinea Pig)
Marvin, Marvin II, Marvin III, etc. (lizards -- we didn't have a lot of luck keeping them alive)
Hampstie, Hampstie II, Hampstie III, etc. (Hampsters -- ditto above)
Speedy, Speedy II, Speedy III, etc. (Gerbils -- ditto above)
Pretty Bird (goldfish -- just kidding, she was a parakeet)

Current:
Daisy (chi mix)
Bubba (cat)
Rayanne (cat)
Frankie (cat)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I had these animals as a child at one point or another

Hampy (hamster)
Ruby (cocker spaniel)
Lady (cocker spaniel)
Nelson (african water frog)
Newt (a newt)

and now I have
Bosco (Chihuahua)
Sassy (an outdoor longhair tortiseshell-colored cat)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Past

Sadie - dog
Kass - dog
Rosie (aka rambo turned out to be a boy) - rabbit
hokey - gerbil
Cokey - gerbil

Present

ozzy - dog
lily - dog
jake - cat
bess - moms dog


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Rolo - cat
Rusty - cat
Dominio - cat
Omar - cat
Terrock - cat
Tinker - hamster
Raheem - betta fish
Dasani - betta fish
Quincy - guinea pig

feeble brain is giving out on me! :roll: I know there is more.


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

past

Pepsi- g/pig
muffy- rabbit
king- dog
Scooby-dog
guiness- dog
bess-dog
Taz-cat
lucky- cat

present

Paris- chi
derrick- dog (crazy name, i didnt choose it)
Molly- dog
Ella- cat


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Past-
Salton (siamese cat)
Oliver (cat) 
Pheobe (mixed breed dog)
Ceaser (cat)
Spencer (orange cat)
Oscar (cat)
Cocoa and Bonnie (cocker spaniel given to us that all raedy had names)
Andy (yorkie)
Riley (lab)
Ashes (Keashon)
Dusty (mix breed)
Mojo (cat)
Jasper (cat)

Present-
Chloe (cat)
Eerie (black cat)
Mikey (chihuahua)


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

past:

katie (miniature schnauzer)
jack (hamster)
i had two hamsters when i was very small but i don't remember their names-- i also had a rabbit when i was younger but i dont remember her name either! oh, and a frog. wow, i have a bad memory. 

current:

zoey!! (chihuahua)


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Past: 

Blitz (German Shepherd)
Roger (Lab/Chow mix I adopted from the local shelter)
Panda (Beagle/Chi mix I adopted from the local shelter)
Pongo (Hound mix I adopted from the local shelter) *lost 2 weeks ago 
Shadow (cat)
Big Mac (cat)
Halley (cat)
Princess (cat)
Simba (cat)
Saber (cat)
Tiny (cat)
Gabbriel (cat)
Squeaker (cat)
Orion (cat)
Fig and Newton (newts)

Current:
Zeus (my Chi) 
Stinky-Winky (ferret)
JD (cat)
Kemp (cat)
Mamma aka Emerald (cat)
Julie aka Jewels (cat)
Anna (hound mix)


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

here are my old pets names:

rusty (dog)
fefe (rabbit)
simba (hamster)
bambi (rabbit)
thumper (rabbit)
and Holly i have now
irate:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Past

Charlie

Present

Charlie Brown


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

great idea for a post

PAST
sharky (dog)
charlie then smokey and sparkey (all goldfish)
lady (dog)
chip and dale (guinea pigs)
popeye (rat)
benson (hamster)
Moonie and mat (cats)

PRESENT 
rocketa who was orginal called toska (dog)
Munchy (rescue dog already named)
Murphy (cat)
Nermol also called shara (polish for grey) (cat)
Sam (polish for loner) cat
keeks my chi


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

past:
Lucy (cat)
Miles (basset hound)
phoebe(chi I had three days before she died of parvo :angryfire: Bad breeders....grrr)
Agnes(Cat)
Bubba(g/pig)
Chuck(siamese cat mix)
Buddy(short for budro) and Baby(ferrets)

present:
Neville(chi)
Wendy(dachshund mix)already named.
Earl(cat)
Larry(10% cat 90% psycho! :lol: )


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Good idea  

Past:

fluffy (cat)
Scabby (cat)
rupert (dog)
bella (rabbit)
pinky(dwarf hamster)
Dinky (hamster)
Munghi (chinchilla)
Jesse (dog)

Now:
Kooki (chinchilla)
Ian (chinchilla)
Cosmo (chinchilla)
Munghi (Chinchilla -in memory of past chinchilla)
Dominoe (hamster)
Diesel (chihuahua)


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Past:
Phronsie-dog
Molly-dog
Meadow-dog 
Cookie-dog
Cricket-dog
Arfie-dog
Tinker-dog

Current:
Pablo-dog
Trixie-new puppy
Peebles-lovebird
Babs-lovebird
Tito-rabbit


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Peewee (a black lab)
Niko (male chi)
Daisy (female chi)


----------



## BabyPasquale (Aug 25, 2004)

*Names*

*Past*
Precious(cat)
Tiger(cat)
Oreo(cat)
Beethoven(dog)
Chance(dog)

*Current*
Kirby(dog)
Kali(dog)


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Past
Topaz (cat--my mom's)
Marie (cat)
Frisky (cat)
Jupiter (Jack Russell)
Mercury (cat)

Current
Puck (Chi)
Puppy (Chi) err...wait, that's not her name...she just doesn't have one.


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Past:

Blackie (black mutt dog)
scooter (dog)
Brandy (dog)
snoopy (black and white cat)
tigger (orange tabby)
Goliath (BIG grey tabby) He scared most dogs... I swear
Tubbs (calico cat)
Gucci (my mothers pom)
Dooley (orange cat)
PJ (daughter hampster)
Willy (corn snake)
fluffy (hampster)
Shady (mutt)

Past rescues
Hecules (yellow lab)
Honey (mutt)
daisy (dashund mix)
Max ( mutt)
cooper (chi, only here one week before I placed him in a home with no kids... kept biting my 2 yr old he was 3)

Present:
Abby (GSD rescue)
Danny (lab mix rescue)
Lady Guinevere of Camelot (chi)
Blackie (black cat rescue)
Tommy (orange tabby rescue)
Marble (dark grey cat with some light calico markings... kind of a rescue, she was hanging around the house, kids let her in... now she is ours)


Can't forget the two legged kids I guess... lol
Cassy 
riley
alyssa
alex

Wow... lot more than I thought

MD


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok here it is!

Past

Tippy (netherland dwarf rabbit)
Aleda (cockatiel)
Sweetie (parakeet)
Jelly Bean (rabbit died night I brought her home :evil: bad petshop!
Nicky (cat)-rescue
Butterscotch (lop mix rabbit)
Widget (14 lb french lop rabbit)
Peaches (dwarf mix rabbit- rescue
Silky (angora mix rabbit petshop rescue)
Stormy (persian cat)
Maya (jersey wooly rabbit)-rescue
Trixy (hampster)
Mr. Fuzz (american fuzzy lop rabbit)
Pumpkin (dwarf mix rabbit)

Present

Keera (chinese crested dog)
Cody (Chihuahua mix)-rescue
unnamed new chihuahua girl
Frisky (my mom's ancient bichon frise)
Gizmo (very old english angora rabbit)
Mitzy (holland lop rabbit)
Tinsel (holland lop rabbit)
Bridget (my father's pitbull rescue ) choose to keep her name
Charlie (ferret)- choose to keep his name
Andy (ferret)- choose to keep his name-rescue


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Alf (Hampster)


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

This is a cute thread 

*Past:*

Bambi (Min Pin)
Thumper (Stray barn cat)
Oreo (Stray barn cat)
Sugar (rabbit)
Kiwi (Quaker Parakeet)
Casper (parakeet)
Fantasmagoria (Beta fish)
Frenchie (Plecostomus)
Taz (Anole)
Mazareif - Max for short (Arabian Gelding)
Kahlua (ferret)
Bailey (ferret)
Morgan (ferret)

*Current:*

Chiquita (chihuahua)
José (chihuahua)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Past:

Teddy Bear (Cocker Mix)
Baby (Cocker Mix)
Gizmo (Cat)

Present:

Mr. Peepers (Chi)
Buster Boy (Chi)
Amaru (Cat)
Sandy (Cat)
Lou Lou (Cat)


----------



## reggiendawn (Oct 31, 2004)

I haved a few pets myself ummm... let me think...
Pretty boy & Pretty girl - I can't remember what kinds of birds cuz I was 5.
Tiny - Chihuahua
Pepsi - dog
******- a BIG dog
Telia & Cocky - birds
Ray & Fila - birds 
Pinky - Mouse
Kit & Kat - Cats
Shadow & Lite - Cats
Tiny - mouse
Greeny - Gecko lol...
Sophie - Dog


& our new addtion to our family is Fry as in Phillip J. Fry(in Futurama) - Chihuahua :lol: 

~Dawn & Reggie


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay let's see:
Past
Dixie Bell - chi
Ginger - Cocker
Phoebe - chi
Paco - chi
Sheba - chi
Lucy - Cocker mix
Panama - Lucy's puppy that was born in a ditch (long story)
Mitzie - chi
Bird  :lol: - Parakeet
Jasmine - Cockatiel
Kalin - Cockatiel
Jack - Cockatiel (That bird was such a nut!)

Present
Annabelle - chi
Cody - chi
Callie - chi


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

*Past:*

Peaches - Cat
Tiger - Cat
Emily - Cat
Teddy - hamster
Cotten - hamster
Stardust - hamster
Wizzer - mouse
Rose - mouse
Dimond - mouse
Dakota - rat
Holy - rat
Nameless Frog
Tones of fish

There was probably more... As you can see, i've had many rodants, i dont really remember all their names.

*Present*

April - Kitty
Lucky - Cat (Rescued off side of rode)
Scamper - Cat (he hates me)
Jewel - Evil orange cat
Misty - Mixed lab/colly/dalmation/bloodhound .. list goes on
Katy - Mixed lab
Star - Bunny
Coco - Bunny
Sera - Chihuahua

Our house loves animals, and we've saved many of these animals.
All these animals are taken care of my mom, and are family pets EXCEPT for -- Sera, she is %100 mine, and i take care of her/and pay for her vet bills, ect..

(Katy and April are more attatched to me, exspecially Katy)


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

lucy(cat)
Fraggle(cat)
Phsyco (cat)
Gilbert(guniea pig)
Jake(guniea pig)
Ranjied(cat)
Izzy(cat)
Sam(dog)
all died or gone to new homes :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Dixie - mutt, she was a love, very loyal 'till the end.
Rufus - mutt, Dixies son.
Salvaje - savage in english. He just showed up at our house one day
***** - black in english. He was a rotweiller mix. My favorite dog by far!
Blackie - poodle..I just had this obsession with the color black.
Junior - hamster, we had him for a year he just died a couple of weeks ago.
George - treefrog
Duke - a bat that lived in between the beams of the roof.


----------



## SofiaBella (Nov 25, 2004)

Fun idea! 

*Past:*
While I lived in Europe:
Pepa - guinea pig
Manik - canary
Macek - cat given to us by a friend who couldn't keep him anymore. Turned out it was a female. :evil: 
Macek's 3 kittens - Midlikes, Mourek, Lucka (they were mostly outdoors and we kept them all).
Lojza - hamster

In the US:
Bilbo - shelter cat (named Blitsen by the shelter)
Frodo - shelter cat (named Velcro by the shelter)
Angel - shelter cat (kept shelter name)

*Current:*
Milo - shelter cat (kept shelter name)
Hobie - shelter cat (fostered since 1 week old together with his stray mom and 3 sibilings. Named mom Sheila, and the other kittens were Neo, Kiwi & Luna).
Buddy - shelter lab mix (named Merlin by the shelter)
Pepita - chi (my first pet from a breeder)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Past

Tyrone cat ( rescue )
Gilligan cat ( rescue )
Monday cat ( rescue )


Alice B Terri-poo
Gus Doberman
Clista Coates Newfoundland

Present

Nabelia Seroun ( Nabi ) Terri-poo
Isabella Rossaleni ( Bellabella ) Chihuahua


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

peewee (a black lab)
Niko (male chihuahua)
daisy (female chihuahua)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

susie (cat)
charlie (cat)
weetoy (dog)
thumper (rabbit)
gardenia (skunk)
candyman (monkey)
auggie doggie (dog)
sailor (dog)


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Auggies Mom, you have/had a monkey and a skunk? Do give me the details, very interesting.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Had a monkey and skunk when I was a kid. Lots of years ago now! They were both great pets. The monkey was nearly like having a small person around He was very adorable. The worst thing about having one was that for health purposes we had to occasionly feed him mealy worms YUCK He was extremely well behaved. We also had too numerous to name hamsters, guinea pigs, and parrot


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Past:

Rosy (Ginger cat)
Alexander (cat)
Bruno (ginger tom cat)
Fuji (siamese cat)
Shilgi (siamese cat)
Jasper (Burmese cat)
Rover (golden Labrador)
Munchy (hamster)
Lizzie (hamster)
Swimmy (terrapin) 
Bert (Yorkshire terrier) 
Charlie (yorkshire terrier)
Rupert (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)
Ben (golden retriever)
Sasha (black cat)


Present:

Poppy(Chihuahua)
Fyush (goldfish)


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Ive had way to many pets to list all thier names but some of the more interesting were
Scarlet Plathra Magnolia (pointer)Scarlet
Beurigard Gardenia (pointer)Beu
Taznuna's Lil Alaska Mtn.Man (schnauzer)Taz
Price's Oklahoma Schooner (schnauzer)Okie
High Fired Ethenol (TB horse)Black
Kb's lady Anikita Mornblade (GSD) Nikita
Shyla (schnauzer-Okies daughter)
Butch(okies-son)


If anyone ever really wants a special name Im good at finding some.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

*Pets*

the funny thing about this is that I can remember all my pets names.

1. Super (Dog) (think he was a rat terrior) best dog a little kid could ask for. I buried him in my baby blanket after the milk man ran over him. I think I was about 4 years old. 
2. Peanuts (Cocker-Poo) he didn't last very long.... 
3. Sandy (Chihuahua-poodle mix) perfect dog until my sisters abused him. 
4. FeFe (Poodle) my mom bought him from the pound.
5. Boozer (Saint Benard) best big dog I ever had. He was the best friend I ever had. I had him in my pretten years. 
6. Easter (Rabbit) She was buddies with my Boozer... they would sleep in the sun together. 
7. Snoopy (guinee pig) 
8. Cutie Pie (guinee pig) these 2 gp's had cardboard boxes for cages.... 
9. Jr (hamster) 
10. Smokie (guinee pig) didn't have him long.... was nothing like the first 2
I had.
11. Buddy (Doberman) now this was a real kids dog. him and my oldest Daughter grew up together.
12. Angel (hamster) actually this was my youngest daughters.
13. Chewee (hamster) also my youngest daughters.
14. Oreo (hamster) yeah that's right..... he got his name because he looked like an oreo cookie.... (Angel and Chewee's baby)
15. Gadget..... he's is the first in many years. 

wow, I did really remember their names... and why they got their names....


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Alrighty- lets see if I can remember everyone. Now this is not counting the like 50 stray cats that adopted our garage and basement after the "crazy cat lady" next door to us died when I was like 16. OK!

*Past*

Jack (miniture scottish terrier)- my uncle found him abandoned as a puppy when the lady moved and didn't want him anymore. She used to give him Jack Danials and that's how he got his name. My uncle didn't want him though so he gave him to my grandpa who kept him until he was about 17 or 18 and then put him to sleep.

Suz- A stray cat my dad used to feed hotdogs to that eventually made it into the house. She left and didn't come back though. I was about 4 then.

Lexy and Lacy (Sister kittens)- I got Lexy for my birthday when I was about 7 I think. We got Lacy to keep Lexy company lol. We went on vaccation and they got out of the house and one got eaten by a dog  and the other ran over by a car.  

Buffy (blonde pom)- she orginally was owned by another uncle but his gf's kids were abusing her and he didn't even really want her, so my grandparents took her. She was more my dog than anyone elses! That's when I fell in love with small breeds! She was put down with Jack..she was also about 16 or 17.

CJ (Chow) and her pups- My dad bought her, my was mad, we kept her anyway lol She got pg and we raised her pups and then gave them away. She went too after she bit my sister. She lives on a farm now I think.

Squeaker (guinie pig)- A friend of mine was going to kill him and we saved him. But we had to give him away because my sister was allergic to him. 

Suzuki (long haired pound cat)- I got her for my 13th birthday. She wasn't even 8 weeks..more like 6 cause she could fit in the palm of my hand when curled into a ball. She was my best friend in the whole world and she was the most important thing in the world to me. She slept with me every night and I loved her so much. My parents let her outside one day though and she never came back. Personally I still think my dad got rid of her.

Mickey, Maria, and Marcus- all kittens of the same stray cat that found her way into our house and had her kittens. We shipped the rest of them off to yet another uncle because they just kept mulitplying but we kept these three. Mickey and Maria were both poisened by a neighbor (jerks!) and Marcus got ran over by a car I think. They were almost fully grown at this time.

We also had 4 rabbits and 4 ducks (not at the same time lol) but that didn't last too long.

Present-

Dartanian (Samoyed)- he just wandered into our yard one day and started playing with us kids. He is sooo friendly! After playing with us all day my gpa came home from work and he growled at him cause he didn't know who he was and he was talking to us kids. That's when my grandparents knew he would be a great dog! He lives with my grandparents by the way lol not with us.

Thumbelina (chihuahua)- my baby!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

*I forgot*

I forgot my 2 favorite cats..... 

Samantha (the siamese stray that just wandered up one cold snowy morning)

and 

Teddy bear (a brown with white paws barn cat that a friend caught in his barn when he was a baby and brought to me) he was the collest cat I have ever seen in my life...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol fun topic! 


Sasha n gem ( bro and sis tabby cat!) R.I.P

Bully (Stafforshire bull terrier,now living with my step-dad!)

Shannon (named afetr the irish river,Stafforshire bull terrier,now living with my step-dad)

Casper (Had to be rehomed as he used to jump over the balcony of my old home! crazy cat! :shock: )

Cookie (Hamster) R.I.P

Hammy (Hamster) R.I.P

I also have a little snake (Western Hognose),shes soooooo tiny! Shes like no bigger then a worm! lol shes harmless and is sometimes scared of her own food! Her names Baby!

My mum used to breed my dogs Bully and Shannon,there KC Registered staffs,they had a number of litters and I can still remember most of the pups names from the years---> (Hope these help anyone looking for names)...

1st litter...
Bully Jr
Bonnie
Bullet aka Buster
Mackey & Bluebell (Twins)

2nd Litter...
Cherish aka star
Fallen
Destiny
Brandy
and the lil boy Hercules (aww he was so special!)

3rd litter...
Bonnie 2
Bear aka Bomber
Jamo jr
Bully 3rd
and Minnie ( The most adorable lil panther looking mouse thing!) She would'av made the sweetest thing! We kept her for longer too as she was missing 1 bone in the rib cage when she was born,she eventually got the all clear!  )

Most of the dogs got sold very locally so i see them ALL of the time! Which is exciting to watch them grow up!    

Now If I can just find my special Chihuahua to join me!!
x x x x I have no dog! ;-( The staffs live with my step dog now as he has more space for them too! (There very big!)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

woooopz ! lol *STEP DOG* I meant Step-dad! lol


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

Tun -goldfish (means tuna)
Miso -cat
mussi -cat
Emma -rabbit
zig zag -pony
Fannike -pony
Robin -cat
Viko -bird
Bølle -guneapig
Zorro -ferret
Dino -rat
mulle su surmuletus -goldfish
choko -rabbit
Delle -rabbit
mc kat -cat
minnie mouse -goat
shady -bird
nullermand -rabbit



My bfs past pets:

pylle -turtle
polle -turtle
mulle -ginuapig
Fnulle -ginepig
Mars -guneapig
Birger -guneipig
Nikolaj -dog
Sebastian -dog
Tumle -cat
Bob -cat
Søs -cat
chilli -chinchilla
pom-pom -chinchilla
gentleman finn -chinchilla
snakespeare -snake
undulle -bird


these names probably sound totally stupid in your ears :laughing5: 

:laughing6: I dont know how to spell guineapig


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Pets*



Gadget's Mom said:


> the funny thing about this is that I can remember all my pets names.
> 
> 1. Super (Dog) (think he was a rat terrior) best dog a little kid could ask for. I buried him in my baby blanket after the milk man ran over him. I think I was about 4 years old.
> 2. Peanuts (Cocker-Poo) he didn't last very long....
> ...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Super was my favorite dog he was really cool.... I did everything with him. 

Peanuts, we only had him a couple weeks, but the thing I remember about him is he was the brother to my grandma and grandpa's dog and they had their dog(Sam) for 18 years.

Sandy, He was a really lovable dog but my sisters would abuse him with silverware and scissors. the only problem was they wouldn't do it around my mom and because I was the only 1 that said they were doing it and they both would tell my momI was lying. Well, the day my mom was sitting on the floor cutting out a pattern and Sandy came up to her and started attacking her because she had a pair of silver scissors in her hand she finally knew the truth..... but the sad thing was by then it was too late.... 
he was already bad. We tried to help the problem but it only got worse and he had to get rid of him..... we couldn't even eat in front of him with silverware without him attacking us. 

 :crybaby:


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

That´s a very sad story :sad1:


----------



## stefoni82 (Feb 6, 2005)

My old pets' names:

Buster (toy poodle)
Bandit, Snickers, Squirt (hamsters)
Chester, Penny, Herbie (gerbils)
Simon, also called Bubba (Pug)
Danny and Peanut (chihuahuas)
Cricket, Shauncy, Tang (cats)
Salem (Plott hound/lab mix)
Pippa (Pug/Chihuahua mix)

Current Pets names:

Diesel and Zoe (boxers)
Sprout (guinea pig)
Sharky (Chihuahua)


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

past pets
Teddy(dog, mix)
Dexter(cat)
Gizmo(cat)
Mittens(cat)
Sam(dog,chow)
Lucy(cat)
Sabastion(cat)
Miss Kitty(Cat)
Fluffy(Fish)
Present
Fred(dog,Beagle)
Lilly(cat)
CooJoe(Chihuahua Puppy)


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Past pets
Freud - (miniature poodle- my parents were both Psych majors and the got him when the were in college...he was put down at 14, when I was seven)
Stripe and Spot - (mini-lop eared rabbits- I was five, not very creative with the names, spot was white with brown spots and stripe was all grey except for a white stripe on his forhead)
Zena (zebra finch)
Zach (zebra finch)
Yani, Yacki, Yams, Yota (babies of Zack and Zena- after they had babies my mom bought a second cage- boys in one, girls in the other)
Mikaal aka Mickey(miniature russian hamster)
Mickey Jr. (hamster)
Corky (cockatiel)
Sonny (standard poodle- we rescued him from an abusive situation- already had his name)
Tweety (cockatiel- found her a home with a friend of my mom's when I went to college)
Sam (hamster)
Luna (map turtle)
Ceto (map turtle) - the turtles recently found a new hope with a friend of mine that is turtle crazy, they are thoroughly spoiled now! 

Present Pets:
Charlie Bear (my sweet chi)

At my parents house:
Augie (german short hair pointer)
Gizmo (my sister's chi)
Ginny (my grandpa's shi tzu)

Wow...I was thinking I've only had two dogs before Charlie...but I've had lots of little critters. 

Jessi


----------

